# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Και πάλι μαζί σας.....

## tarirs

Καλή χρονιά και χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες από ένα παλιό μέλος σε όσους με θυμούνται....
Μετά από πάρα πολύ καιρό απουσίας επανειλθα,αλλά χωρίς τους φίλους πτηνά, αλλά με άλλα ζωάκια,ενειδρειακα

----------


## Gardelius

Καλή χρονιά Τάσο !!!!

να είσαι καλά καλώς μας ήρθες πάλι !!!!

----------


## tarirs

Γεια σου Ηλία και καλή χρονιά με πάνω από όλα ΥΓΕΊΑ να έχουμε....έλειπα αρκετά χρονάκια.....

----------


## Gardelius

> Γεια σου Ηλία και καλή χρονιά με πάνω από όλα ΥΓΕΊΑ να έχουμε....έλειπα αρκετά χρονάκια.....


Σ ευχαριστώ επίσης !!! 

είχες πολύ ωραία πουλιά (δεν τα έχω δει)...

αχάτες και γενικά χρώματος είναι τα αγαπημένα μου !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλώς μας ξανά ήρθες Τάσο!!!  :Happy: 
Πολύ χαίρομαι που είναι κοντά μας παλιά αξιόλογα μέλη. Καλή Χρονιά και Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και ευτυχία!!!  :winky:

----------


## tarirs

Ζαχαρία,ζεμπρακι, και παπαγάλο στην υπογραφή μου, απλώς μου έτυχε σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα με την υγεία μου και άπείχα

----------


## tarirs

> Καλώς μας ξανά ήρθες Τάσο!!! 
> Πολύ χαίρομαι που είναι κοντά μας παλιά αξιόλογα μέλη. Καλή Χρονιά και Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και ευτυχία!!!



Γεια σου Εύθυμη καλή χρονιά...  έχουν αλλάξει πολλά άπο τοτε..;

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ που ήμουν ενεργός από τότε δεν κατάλαβα μεγάλες αλλαγές, μόνο αυτές των κανόνων....  :Happy: 
Ρίξε τους μία ματιά για να έχεις μία ιδέα του πως διαμορφώθηκαν...  :winky: 

*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*

----------


## tarirs

> Εγώ που ήμουν ενεργός από τότε δεν κατάλαβα μεγάλες αλλαγές, μόνο αυτές των κανόνων.... 
> Ρίξε τους μία ματιά για να έχεις μία ιδέα του πως διαμορφώθηκαν... 
> 
> *Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*


Τους διάβασα τους κανόνες,απλώς μια παράκληση... Θα μου πείτε στο προσωπο μου ξεχωριστά;... Αν γίνετε...ξεχνάω συχνά άρα να με συγχωρήσετε,αν επαναλαμβάνομαι συχνά, και επειδή χρησιμοποιώ πληκτρολόγηση με εκφώνηση μέσω pc η smartphone κάποια λάθη ας παραβλεπονται... Και πάλι αν ειναι εφικτό
Έμαθα να ζω με την απόρριψη από τότε που ασθένεια από συνανθρώπους και πραγματικά δεν με ενοχλεί....

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην ανησυχείς, είμαστε αρκετά ελαστικοί με τους κανόνες... ειδικά σε άτομα που το ζητάνε και δεν το κάνουν επίτηδες!!!  :Happy:

----------


## antonispahn

"καλωσηρθες" πάλικαι καλή χρονια , η φωτό στο άβαταρ όλα τα λεφτά

----------


## tarirs

> Μην ανησυχείς, είμαστε αρκετά ελαστικοί με τους κανόνες... ειδικά σε άτομα που το ζητάνε και δεν το κάνουν επίτηδες!!!


 :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## tarirs

> "καλωσηρθες" πάλικαι καλή χρονια , η φωτό στο άβαταρ όλα τα λεφτά



Δυστηχως τον έχω δώσει.. Πολλλη καιρό....σε φίλο,μου απαγορεύτηκε δια παντός...
Το μόνο πουλί μου επιτράπηκε ήταν zebra finch παράξενο....

----------


## xrisam

Καλώς ήρθες και πάλι λοιπόν! Καλή χρονια να έχεις.

----------


## tarirs

> Καλώς ήρθες και πάλι λοιπόν! Καλή χρονια να έχεις.


Καλώς σας βρήκα, γεια σου χρυσά....

----------


## xXx

Καλή χρονιά να έχεις Τάσσο γεμάτη ΥΓΕΙΑ

----------


## tarirs

> Καλή χρονιά να έχεις Τάσσο γεμάτη ΥΓΕΙΑ


Γεια σου Βασιλακη όπως λες γεμάτη Υγεία διότι αντίκρυσα πολλά όλο αυτό το καιρό και χρόνια πολλά για την γιορτή σου, να σε χαιρόμαστε και να σε χαίρονται....

----------


## antonisveria

καλως ηρθες Τασο και καλη χρονια...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλή Χρονιά Τάσο και καλή συνέχεια ,πλέον έχεις κάποιο φτερωτό φίλο ;;;

----------


## tarirs

> Καλή Χρονιά Τάσο και καλή συνέχεια ,πλέον έχεις κάποιο φτερωτό φίλο ;;;


Όχι Γιάννη μου δεν έχω,ασχολούμε με ενυδρεία..φιλοι ειναι Και αυτοί....Δεν μου επιτρέπουνε αρκετά πράγματα δυστυχώς, λόγω χαμηλού ανοσοποιητικού μου...

----------


## Vrasidas

Καλώς ήρθες φίλε Τάσο, αν και δε σε γνωρίζω από τα καλοσωρίσματα των παλαιοτέρων καταλαβαίνω ότι πρόκειται για ένα αγαπητό μέλος. Καλώς γύρισες  λοιπόν και χαίρομαι που σε γνωρίζω.

----------


## tarirs

> Καλώς ήρθες φίλε Τάσο, αν και δε σε γνωρίζω από τα καλοσωρίσματα των παλαιοτέρων καταλαβαίνω ότι πρόκειται για ένα αγαπητό μέλος. Καλώς γύρισες  λοιπόν και χαίρομαι που σε γνωρίζω.


Καλώς σας βρήκα..... Vrasidas στο nickname είναι δικό σου η για τον παπαγαλό...;

----------


## Vrasidas

Διονύσης είναι το όνομά μου φίλε Τάσο, το Βρασίδας προέρχεται από ένα παλιό αστείο της παρέας μου (και κάποιο παλιότερο ζωάκι-φιλαράκι που είχα). Ο παπαγαλάκος είναι ο Ερνέστο  :Happy:

----------


## tarirs

> Διονύσης είναι το όνομά μου φίλε Τάσο, το Βρασίδας προέρχεται από ένα παλιό αστείο της παρέας μου (και κάποιο παλιότερο ζωάκι-φιλαράκι που είχα). Ο παπαγαλάκος είναι ο Ερνέστο


Βαλδεβε ? Μήπως και Ολυμπιακός;Να τον χαίρεστε...

----------


## jk21

ΤΑΣΟ καλως επανηλθες ενεργος και ευχομαι παντα υγειης !

----------


## Vrasidas

> Βαλδεβε ? Μήπως και Ολυμπιακός;Να τον χαίρεστε...


Χαχαχα! Οχι τυχαίο το Ερνέστο, αλλωστε "νονοί" του είναι ο Νίκος Λ. και ο Ευθύμης από το φόρουμ.  :Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και σου αντεύχομαι κάθε χαρά για το νέο χρόνο με την Υγεία πάνω απ' όλα

----------


## tarirs

> ΤΑΣΟ καλως επανηλθες ενεργος και ευχομαι παντα υγειης !


Δημήτρη Ευχαριστώ εξάλλου νομίζω είχαμε μιλήσει πριν αποχωρήσω... Και τρέχω στο εξωτερικό αυτά τα 2 έτη....

----------


## Steliosan

Καλως ορισες ξανα στο φορο και απο εμενα δυσκολο να αποχωριζεσαι κατι που αγαπας αλλα πανω απο ολα μετραει η υγεια φιλε Τασο,καλη χρονια και οτι ποθεις.

----------


## tarirs

Γεια σας κ παλι,το σοβαρο προβλημα υγειας δεν με αφηνε να ειμαι στην συνροφια σας,αλλα απο σημερα θα με εχετε διπλα σας...διοτι αποκτησα αγορα,ενα γκλοστερ,με δαχτυλιδι,του 2015...πανεμορφο...απλως θα σας το παρουσιασω αργοτερα διοτι ακομα ειναι στρεσσαρισμενο,ας μαθει το νεο του περιβαλλον....

Μαζι μου εχω και ενα σκυλο υιοθεσια απο φιλοζωικη ηταν 20 ημερων,και τον εχω 1,5 χρονο....

και φυσικα το 300 λιτρα ενυδρειο μου....!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλως τον !

----------


## tarirs

> Καλως τον !


καλως σας βρηκα Δημητρακη.....!!!! Ειναι ακομα οι παλιοσειρες εδω...???

----------


## jk21

το greekbirdclub  Tασο ειναι μια ζωντανη παρεα , κομματι μικρο της κοινωνιας και νεα μελη ερχονται και γινονται παλιοσειρες ,παλιοσειρες φευγουν γιατι βαρεθηκανε ,γιατι η ζωη τους αλλαξε προτεραιοτητες και ελευθερο χρονο ,για αλλους λογους που δεν ξερουμε ,καμμια φορα γιατι δεν τους αρεσε και το κλιμα , καποιες χαθηκανε ,καποιες υπαρχουν παντα ,καποιες τους ελειψε η παρεα και ειπαν να ξαναρθουν και η ζωη προχωρα ,μαζι και η παρεα και θα προχωρα οσο στηριζεται σε ιδεες ,εχει στοχους και κυριως ειναι ζωντανη

----------


## stefos

Καλη επάνοδο και απο εμένα !!
Να χαίρεσαι οοοοολα τα μικρά σου φιλαράκια !!!

----------


## tarirs

> Καλη επάνοδο και απο εμένα !!
> Να χαίρεσαι οοοοολα τα μικρά σου φιλαράκια !!!


ευχαριστω...και τα δικα σας να τα προσεχε,διοτι ειναι ψυχουλες...οχι σαν εμας τους ανθρωπους...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλώς μας ήρθες ξανά!

----------


## wild15

Ξανα καλως ηρθες!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλη επιστροφη στην ενεργο δραση.

----------


## xrisam

Kαλώς ήρθες και πάλι!

----------


## tarirs

παιδια μπορει να ειναι κουφο...επειδη δεν γνωριζω απο γκλοστερ,και ιδιαιτερα τα κορονα οπως ειναι το δικο μου...τα κουρευεις μπροστα στα ματια...???

----------


## jk21

ναι ειτε για να ειναι οκ στις εκθεσεις συμφωνα με τα προτυπα ,ειτε να μην λερωνει οταν ταιζει νεοσσους .

Οχι υπερβολες .Απλα να εχει ορατοτητα

----------


## tarirs

> ναι ειτε για να ειναι οκ στις εκθεσεις συμφωνα με τα προτυπα ,ειτε να μην λερωνει οταν ταιζει νεοσσους .
> 
> Οχι υπερβολες .Απλα να εχει ορατοτητα


Δημητρη,μονο εκει που ειναι τα ματια..η κατα μηκος....??? Δεν φαινοντε τα ματια του.....

----------


## jk21

στη ευθεια ισα ισα να βλεπει 

υπηρχε σχετικο αρθρο σε ελληνικη σελιδα για γκλοστερ αλλα εχει κλεισει 
καπως ετσι

----------


## stefos

Φαντάζομαι θα θέλει σταθερό χερι και εξαιρετική προσοχή !!!!

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις βοηθεια καποιον να τον κρατα σταθερα  , θεωρητικα ειναι οκ μετα ,αλλα καθε ανθρωπος ξερει εκεινος ποσο του ειναι δυσκολο

----------


## tarirs

> αν εχεις βοηθεια καποιον να τον κρατα σταθερα  , θεωρητικα ειναι οκ μετα ,αλλα καθε ανθρωπος ξερει εκεινος ποσο του ειναι δυσκολο


ο καλλοπισμος ελαβε τελος.....επιτελους φανηκαν τα ματια του !!!

----------

